# FS: 12 X 30 Oak Canopy and Stand, 27 Gal Tank, 18L Used ADA I & II $125



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello fellow aquarists and aquascapers. As some of you know, I have been extremely busy with my son (having been born in January 2013). Through this wonderful process, I have had to re-evaluate how my free time is to be spent (like I know what that is now). Through this adjustment in my life, I have made a decision to sell my aquariums and put most of my hobby on hold for a while. So...... My loss is your gain.

*First up..... I have my Hagen 27 with black silicone set-up*

*
27 gallon Hagen tank with black silicone (tank shown in 3rd pic)
Oak Stand and Canopy 
ADA I and II substrate (almost 18L - still growing plants strong)
*






I'll need a day to drain the tank.
For P/U Only (Broadway/Commercial Are)
PM me if interested.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Price now lowered to $125. Take me....... I'm yours !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This set-up is still available.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Still holding water ! Bumping this up.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up....... I'll add an Eheim 2217 for an additional $100.....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This set-up is still available....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

$200 now takes the tank combo and Eheim filter with Substrat Pro.....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This setup is still available.

Here's a few pics of the tank tonight.....







Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Still got this tank combo available. I will include a dual 36" Hagen GLO fixture and Geissemann bulbs, and TEK light suspension kit for another $80 on top.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ivanstrashenko (Nov 27, 2013)

would you be willing to sell the stand alone. would it fit a 20 long. (exactly 12 by 24)?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I just saw this ^^. I'm not willing to sell the stand seperately, but will sell the stand, canopy, and tank for $100.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up.....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have this set-up. Make me an offer.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Still holding water, fish, and some assorted plants..... Bump!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Take the tank, canopy, stand, substrate, Eheim 2217, and light with suspension kit for $250....... Yes $250......This is a great deal!!!!!!!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This set-up is still available..... Take it now for $225.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## tradebaron (Aug 20, 2014)

im interested. ill PM you now


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

PM replied.....


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for such a great deal!!! The 2217 cost $159.99 at king Ed and that is the lowest price in the lower mainland...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like I'll have to throw in the acrylic lily pipes too as I can't find the stock ones for the EHEIM 2217. My loss is your gain......

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

